# 3 silver plated masterpieces



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi just thought you all would like to see the Silver plated slingshots of Dan and Bill and our own PPll
Left slingshot is the scallops by ZDP
center slingshot is the PPll by milbro pro shot uk
right slingshot is the Predator by BIll Hayes
These are an early xmass gift from us to the designers of these master pieces hope you like them gyes


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very smooth I have ordered my Hawk head running Hare christmas present already can't wait.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Very smooth I have ordered my Hawk head running Hare christmas present already can't wait.


Hi if it the one i sold on sat in post tonight thanks


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness!
Those are simply beautiful!

Well that seals the deal. I'm going to send you a unique one of my own as well... and you will be the only source for them if you choose to sell the castings. I won't personally deal in this design at all. I don't have any pictures, as it's not a design I've been selling... hopefully a description will suffice:
It's a little longer than most of mine, kind of a more traditional looking slingshot, an homage to Bill Herriman's Classic if you will, a cross between my Vergo and the Classic... 3/4" thick G10 with universal forks a handle cant and thumb/finger support.
This is the slingshot I shoot with the most.

If you do choose to sell them, all I will want out of it is an aluminum and a bronze casting of it for my collection... and 5% of sales to go to Bill Herriman.

Thanks again Pete!
Bill


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Oh my goodness!
> Those are simply beautiful!
> 
> Well that seals the deal. I'm going to send you a unique one of my own as well... and you will be the only source for them if you choose to sell the castings. I won't personally deal in this design at all. I don't have any pictures, as it's not a design I've been selling... hopefully a description will suffice:
> ...


Hi Bill have you seen the skull head castings in the general discussion?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

It's not fair=I spose next thing will be Gold plated=, LORDY -they are nice NICE-NICE-Shucks I'd be thrilled with a bronze scallop-but SILVER=OH MY=OHHHhhhhhhh


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow Pete, they are awesome Bud! You guys do great work over there. I might have to retire near that foundry and pick up the scraps. Judging by how well those frames look, your scrap would be something special too! Great! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just fantastic, guys!

BTW, I got my Pocket Poacher II in the mail today. It ain't silver plated but it sure is a nice catty. Fits my hand just right and is begging for some powerful bands on its nice low forks. Great slingshots, Hogan & Son!
I am still contemplating on how to mod the handle???
. . . Not meaning to take anything away from the other two of course. I have one of each from their designers, but in different media.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bugar said:


> It's not fair=I spose next thing will be Gold plated=, LORDY -they are nice NICE-NICE-Shucks I'd be thrilled with a bronze scallop-but SILVER=OH MY=OHHHhhhhhhh


I'm working on that.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi just thought you all would like to see the Silver plated slingshots of Dan and Bill and our own PPll
> Left slingshot is the scallops by ZDP
> center slingshot is the PPll by milbro pro shot uk
> right slingshot is the Predator by BIll Hayes
> These are an early xmass gift from us to the designers of these master pieces hope you like them gyes


That is so generous of you; they all look fantastic!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow thats something for life, i love them, you are lucky chaps, jeff


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

They look great Pete, outstanding craftsmanship


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Just doesn't stop. A real artist.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Very smooth I have ordered my Hawk head running Hare christmas present already can't wait.


Hi if it the one i sold on sat in post tonight thanks
[/quote]

I think it may be my wife placed the order for my pressie lol.Tthanks to your and your great work.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Bill have you seen the skull head castings in the general discussion?


Yeah Pete, I just saw those. They look really nice!
They _might_ be to nice to use as lanyard beads!

Can't wait to get all this stuff!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Hi Bill have you seen the skull head castings in the general discussion?


Yeah Pete, I just saw those. They look really nice!
They _might_ be to nice to use as lanyard beads!

Can't wait to get all this stuff!
[/quote]

Hi Bill we are up to our neck in catapult for the christmass presents rush mostly UK still ?but well keep working on that one .If my gyes do the business this week we will post out every thing your waiting for. Some more new picture to post tomorrow Jeorg new slingshot he designed for us in brass and bronze and black ali and your new one you sent to us for casting vier Jeorg in the same metals.We have made these so you gyes can test them and advise witch metals you feal best suite your designes you gyes made them you know how you want them to feal.We also have the new range of master patterns for milbro pro shot brand now ready for the new year collection a NEW TARGET MASTER ll and the MINI TARGET MASTER
that DAN (ZDP) made the master pattern of for people with small hands and a new slimmer version of one of martins classic designe slingshots we intend to call the Xcaliber
Pete


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

You did a beautiful job with these Pete.
Martin


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Martin said:


> You did a beautiful job with these Pete.
> Martin


Thank evey one for your kind words
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Pete,

Please feel free to get the commercial rush production done before any you plan to deliver to me. I can surely wait till after crimbo, mate.

I hope that you publish pictures of the Target Master Mini, though. That was a fun weekend project. If you wouldn't mind posting a picture of the locating pins/ holes, maybe I can do that for you as well in future and save you the bother.

Also, did you know that XCaliber (and various similar spellings) was the unregistered but distinctive trade name for one of USASlingshots products. That was likewise a design I worked on.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Pete,
> 
> Please feel free to get the commercial rush production done before any you plan to deliver to me. I can surely wait till after crimbo, mate.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan no we did not know the xcaliber word was being used on a slingshot are they doing anything with it??


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I took one of their (actually Evan's) designs and modified it to make it fit the hand better and be more marketable, then sent Evan a pierced mild steel core to use as a template and then incorporate into a composite steel and hardwood slingshot. I understand that at least three have been sold under that name, which I originally coined as X-Calibre but was markeded under various misspellings. I was told that all USASlingshots activities are in hiatus for the duration of the wrestling season. If you do a search under USASlingshots, you should find more information.


----------

